# St. Peter's Morgue



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 28, 2014)

Here's another explore from myself, visited with Sweet Pea once again. 

Very nice explore this one, small but there's something about it i just really liked. 
Little bit of history of the place for you 

St. Peters Hospital was initially built to house the casualties of the Second World War. The mortuary was built in the 1940’s, but after much redevelopment it was decided that the site was too small to cope with the increase of bodies. So, in April 2009 the mortuary closed and moved to the new building which is now central to the main hospital. 

As me and Sweet Pea were setting our cameras up after being in there for about 10 mins we heard voices, and they were getting closer. So Sweet Pea went to investigate by the access to then pop his head out and say "Boo" to the other 4 explorers outside. These had driven up from Eastbourne! We all hung around with eachother inside this place, nice bunch of people. Anyways, on with the photos.



IMG_0076[1] by StewR53, on Flickr



IMG_0085[1] by StewR53, on Flickr



IMG_0094[1] by StewR53, on Flickr



IMG_0119[1] by StewR53, on Flickr



IMG_0134[1] by StewR53, on Flickr



IMG_0144[1] by StewR53, on Flickr



IMG_0092[1] by StewR53, on Flickr



IMG_0131[1] by StewR53, on Flickr



IMG_0082[1] by StewR53, on Flickr

I know this place has been done many times, but im fairly new to this (2 months exploring now) so these photos are my take. Hope you like them.

Regards

StewEP


----------



## MrDan (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice photies there  funny that you bumped in to the others. I can't think of a better place to meet new people.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Feb 28, 2014)

Yeah, it was litrally 20 minutes before when Sweet Pea said, "just you wait until you meet other people inside a derelict building, its a shock" and what did we do lol.


----------



## krela (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice one Stew, thanks.


----------



## UrbanX (Feb 28, 2014)

Nice one! Cheers for sharing!


----------



## flyboys90 (Feb 28, 2014)

Great set of photos.


----------



## mockingbird (Feb 28, 2014)

When I went last year I got addicted to the place, no matter how many times it comes up I still love it!
Slightly different shots aswel, so thanks for that!


----------



## Pilot (Feb 28, 2014)

Everyone who visits a site brings their own special something to it. As far as I am concerned, it doesn't matter to me if a place has been done many times, I always seem to find something special in each new take. 

Well done, Sir, and thank you.


----------



## callytx (Apr 20, 2014)

Great photos!


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 21, 2014)

It's funny to see these photos after seeing your name on the whiteboard in Nighttemptress' report 
Awesome pics! And you were there during the day time with no problems?


----------



## Nighttemptress (Apr 21, 2014)

mockingbird said:


> When I went last year I got addicted to the place, no matter how many times it
> Comes up I still love it!



Totally agree with you there mockingbird. I'm itching to go back especially now I have been given a bit more info on the place..... 

Everyone has their own perspective on how a photo should be taken, I love seeing different styles of photos frome the same location....


----------



## Wasted Abandon (Jul 20, 2014)

Yes nice pics.. just uploaded some too. 
WA


----------

